# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 1/27/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone, a new week is here. How is it going?

I am feeling much better after my shrimp fiasco. Two good things came out of it-- 1) it really shrunk my stomach so I am finding it easier to eat fewer calories and 2) it showed me that the Rast test was flawed-- that one of the things I was supposed to not be allergic too gave me an obvious allergic reaction. So I am doing what I know makes me feel best which is to avoid grains and potatoes which has left me pretty much on an Atkins type of diet- although I am also watching calories and allowing myself some Blueberries and a WW chocolate mousse bar at night. I have lost I think another lb-- some days it's down 2 then back up to 1. So 5 down, 45 more to go. 

I also went on 4-5 short walks with the boys last week--- just down the street, maybe 1/4 mile but it's more than I have been doing- and the good news is I was not in pain afterwards...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yea, Missy! :whoo: That is great and encouraging news! I'm sure your boys are enjoying your walks too!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. I was looking for this thread but then I thought I would avoid it. LOL

Glad your week is over. That had to be so hard for you. It must be frustrating. On a good note, you got some great walks in. :cheer2: Way to go.

I just watched an E program where it showed celebreties going to nice spas paying $4,000 week only drinking liquid for 2 weeks to cleanse their bodies. I could not do that. I would fall flat on my face. My body could not handle that.

I got three - 30 minute aerobic sessions in and 30 min fitness ball. My husband actually bought the fitness ball for himself. So that is good, with him on board things will get easier. He is the cook in the family and hopefully the portions he gives me will be healthier and smaller. Otherwise, he gives me portions that a lineman on a pro team would eat.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy glad to hear you are feeling better!
Rain and more rain here.........comfort food sounds good now


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rita -- Yeah 90 minutes of aerobics--- I wish my DH would cook-- 

yumm comfort food!!! it snowed here today-- mac n cheese, beef stew, and cheesecake all sound real good-- but thank heavens nothing is in the house


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I really did badly this weekend but we had a friend, and former neighbor, as a houseguest Friday night which meant eating out with a bunch of folks, then eating out for breakfast the next morning before taking her to the airport. Last night we went to a Hav club dinner, which wasn't low calorie.......I'm back on the wagon tomorrow morning though. I did manage to get in some time on my rowing machine. I'm not walking, thanks to the rain.....arrrgghh. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, sorry about the shrimp diet. But I think what you have decided to do is a better alternative anyway. Just try to avoid the fatty, high protein foods that Atkins suggests. You are better sticking to low carb (just fruits and vegs you can tolerate) and protein. Three meals a day, plus two snacks. Now if I could only stick to that, I'd be perfect. :biggrin1:

And now, trying to lose 15 lbs and finding out I am having thyroid removed in Feb. Makes it hard to get motivated. One good thing is, we just got invited to a very fancy Bat Mitzvah end of March - so some motivation there.

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

I am so happy for you!!! You are doing so good....it is very inspiring. I was doing fairly good walking the dogs until we got the snow. :frusty:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Missy - I'm glad you're done with the shrimp diet and on to what you know works best for you. Congrats on getting in a few walks this week! 

Rita - Way to go on your workouts! It'll definitely be a plus with your DH on board. Mine is finally coming around and has stopped baking brownies and cakes (thank goodness!).

I had a good week. Did my walks and strength training like I planned, and that's always a bonus for me. Saturday was a high calorie day. We had a guest over so it was waffles for breakfast and carne asada burritos for lunch, but that was okay. I got right back on track today and had a great, low calorie meal day. Since I started tracking my calories it's been a whole new world for me! I can see where I'm going wrong, and by how much. Then I'm able to fix it elsewhere, or the next day. I love it! 

It's working, too! I've lost 2 lbs this past week after almost a month of going nowhere weight-wise.

I hope everyone has a good, upcoming week and that you're all able to stay warm and dry...we've got rain, rain and more rain. It's positively dreary. 

Wanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This sounds like the group I've GOT TO join. But not till after Mardi Gras. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

I'm so happy you got past the shrimp problem and that you're doing better. I'm going in the other direction. After five months of being really good about my diet and staying off much of the sugar that is my nemesis, I fell back into the snack habit again. Ever craving something, I was eating little bits of this and that all day long . . . and my biggest problem lately is nuts. 

Well today starts a new week and I have to get back to basics.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Missy,

I'm thinking that I could have written EXACTLY what you just did!

Talk about :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: !

AAARRRGGGHHH! :brick:

There...I feel better now...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, will the thyroid operation be help with weight? I wouldn't be able to motivate myself if that were ahead of me either. Be good to yourself-- you have a lot ahead of you 

Wanda, great work this week. 

Geri, it's aok to have less than perfect weeks-- we all do 

thanks Lynn and Jane for supporting us


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This week was a BUSY one for me, i probably burned a gazillion calories just on running around, picking up after the kids and being a taxi cab! lol I did manage to work out for 10 minutes on my elliptical!!! Yeah, i know, 10 minutes is pathetic, but I need to work UP to more time.

I also have gotten husband on board, but he doesn't realize it yet. He's been giving Gucci walks for me  Its just SO cold outside, I can't wait for warmer weather.

Missy, what did they suggest since the shrimp only didn't work?

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I was suppose to join you but keep putting it off. My thousand excuses are no good at all, I just like to eat. Well, my DD who does not need to lose an ounce lost 9 lbs since she went home on Nutra System. We were both on it last year and did great. I have plenty of the food, so today is my start date. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've been avoiding this thread - feeling very guilty that I've not found the motivation to really diet or exercise. Hoping our rain goes away soon and stops my desire for comfort food...although I have been doing soup for lunch. My daughter accidentally gave me my first black eye right after the 1st so my looks haven't been high on my list. :biggrin1:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I managed to join the gym. Now I just have to go. I always have good intentions, but getting there is NOT half the fun. I can't wait until the snow is gone for good and I don't have to put on multiple layers just to go for a walk.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I signed back up for Weight Watchers Online again last week. I lot 2 pounds so far. Now just another 16 or so to go. If only it weren't so cold out, I would walk Brady a lot more!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Last week with all the rain, I didn't get out. I was pretty bad, I did eat healthy though. My friends at work always like going to this food court and each time I went, I had sashimi which I love but tend to get some of the bad sushi rolls when with friends!

This morning I was really good though- got up and saw that it was raining so I put in a video (btw Target has some workout dvd's in the $1 section right now!), then I actually sat down and ate breakfast- eggs and turkey bacon. I feel great4 hours later now 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I haven't lost any weight, but didn't gain any either, so that's already good. I actually do Pilates about 3x/week, but should do more. We walk Pablo very often and also for longer periods on the WE. I grew up in Berlin, so I don't mind the cold as long as it doesn't rain. I just wear a warm jacket/coat, beenie (sp?), scarf, gloves, etc. and walk faster to warm up. Remember that being a little cold (not talking about freezing though) helps you to loose calories too, cause your body uses them to generate heat.
Now the most important thing for me was the studying and I terribly SUCK at this right now. But I will start in 4 min and hope not to fall asleep again :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, it must be hard to always study, I always say I could never go back to school!!!! 

I have to crow gals. I just got back from the doctor to update her on my the shrimp fiasco and also tell her of my mostly protein and veggies plan-- and I have lost another 2 lbs. My body must really like this combination and I am not at all hungry. When I went back and did the Math, that is 10 LBS since December 26th--- so 10 down!!! 40 to go!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, that's really great progress! 10 pounds, wow! And the best part is that it's staying off and you don't feel hungry. Glad you found something that works for you, it was starting to become a nightmare...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok- now does anyone have a recipe for cheesecake??? LOL --


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, my DH does. It turned out so well that he refused to take it to work as previously planned, LOL. The 2 of us kept eating off of it for a whole week though. I'll ask him later, where the recipe is and will pm it to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow it lasted you a whole week? I am truly impressed! I bet Pablo liked to lick your fingers too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow!

Congratulations, Missy!  That's a great accomplishment for a month! you GO girl! lol

Cheesecake, ehh? You could always make some Jello Pudding flavored cheesecake w/ skim milk  if you are counting calories.

Otherwise, I find all my favorite recipes on www.allrecipes.com If you go read the reviews, you can often find tips on cutting calories or enhancing flavor.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy,

Are you wanting a recipe for cheesecake that is low cal or just good ole fashion cheesecake. I have a wonderful recipe for a high cal cheesecake....lololol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so impressed with all of you

Missy, 10 lbs are awesome. Could I have the left over shrimp????

Maryan, not gaining is good. Thanks for the cold vs. calories tip, which will help me get out.

Boo, I have a lifetime membership to a local gym. Last year I hired a private trainer, my thinking was if I had to pay someone I would make sure I was there. Trainer had to move, I was glad and now I do not go.

No cheese cake for me, I would eat the whole thing 

Today, Smarty and I are going to start clearing up the dead limbs in our woods the tree service left. Picking up limbs - weight training…… pulling & tugging on them – cardio…… getting cold -burning calories. Smarty loves the outside no matter how cold, no clothes for her, and I need all the above benefits..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just kidding about the cheesecake-- too much of a temptation. but boy have I been craving it. I may try to make one of those south beach diet concoctions and have it for lunch one day. 

Sandi, I felt so wasteful-- but I threw out a whole 2lb bag of defrosted shrimp... I just couldn't face it and I knew DH wouldn't eat it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been hoping I would catch something that would take off a few fast pounds. My partner at the office caught a virus and she lost 7 lbs. I got it from her and did not loose an ounce. So I thought your Shrimp might do it. LOL
There was a time in my life when each year I would get a cold or virus, loose 5 or 6 lbs and never worry about my weight. Those days are gone, now it seems like each year I am gaining the 5 or 6 lbs.


----------

